# DFDS Offer



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Hi folks

Just received this from DFDS

http://link.dfdsseaways.net/webversion.php?a0b6423e-6e0ca114-17988de8

Dover - Dunkirk or Dover - Calais, motorhome travels at same price as a car - unfortunately it appears to be limited to dates in March.

Hope it's of use to some of you.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes just had same email and it is just between specific dates in March (3rd - 27th inc.) 
AND 
perhaps more importantly, specific crossing times on some days/dates.



> Available departures
> 
> This offer is available on the following departures between 3 & 27 March:
> 
> ...


PS Booking page here.

http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/ferry-offers-and-deals/ferry-to-france-offers/caravan-goes-free/


----------

